# Nandroid backups on multiple phones?



## jvc30 (Sep 9, 2011)

My wife and I both have the Showcase. Can I save a Nandroid backup, transfer it to her phone, and restore on hers? Just wondering so I can save a lot of setup time. I am running ICS.....would I have to put ICS on her phone first or would this not even work at all?
Thanks!


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

You would definitely have to get her phone on ICS too along with the same recovery. The partitions have to already be established before you can restore a nandroid, plus some recoveries (especially the variety we have now) aren't compatible with other recovery's backups.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------

